# Egress lighting



## Grog12 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get info on egress lighting code. What its supposed to be ect?


----------



## tjrobb (Jul 7, 2009)

NFPA 101, NFPA 1, International Building code.

List of NFPA Codes and Standards

In general you want to average 1 footcandle (roughly 10lux) over the area and never less than .1fc (~1lux). However, I have yet to see an inspector with a meter... Also be aware that the size of most auditoriums makes them tough to light.


----------



## Van (Jul 8, 2009)

tjrobb said:


> NFPA 101, NFPA 1, International Building code.
> 
> List of NFPA Codes and Standards
> 
> In general you want to average 1 footcandle (roughly 10lux) over the area and never less than .1fc (~1lux).....


 

Although the NFPA is a good starting place....... Your local community may have more stringent guidelines. Ours in portland 2FC / sq. ft.



tjrobb said:


> ...However, I have yet to see an inspector with a meter... Also be aware that the size of most auditoriums makes them tough to light.


 
We spent over $5k working with electricians / architects / and the "lighting consultant" bringing our *new* lobby up to code after the consultant used the NFPA requirements instead of local requirements, and yes the inspector walked around with a meter in every square inch of the lobby, severral times, with an attitude, and a finicky meter.


----------



## tjrobb (Jul 8, 2009)

Huh, that's tough. Our inspector (Fire Marshal, actually a nice guy) just made sure they stayed on for 90secs, but wouldn't go out onto our FOH catwalk. Hmm, I don't know which is better, knowing you're covered, or less strict rules...


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 8, 2009)

So does this coveraisle lights as well or is there separate code for that?


----------



## Van (Jul 9, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> So does this coveraisle lights as well or is there separate code for that?


 From what I understand < read that as "I'm not a licensed Life/Safety expert".> 
Aisle lighting is seperate from egress lighting. Egress is what must be present in the case of a power failure / disaster. Aisle lighting must be present when a room is occupied but use demands darkness otherwise. 
I do believe the coverage on the floor mus be the same, however.


----------

